# It's me birthday :)



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't know why, but I tend to dread this day every year. I'm trying to focus on all that I have to be grateful for... including this wonderful forum.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Happy birthday. :hb


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I felt upon waking it was going to be a special day...happy birthday!


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Happy B-Day!!


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Happy birfday! :hb


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

:banana Happy Birthday!!! :hb


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks guys...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

happy birthday!


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

:banana :banana :banana 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Popples (Mar 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Farren!!! Happy Belated Birthday!!!
Thanks for letting us celebrate with you!!


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

semi-stalled said:


> Farren!!! Happy Belated Birthday!!!
> Thanks for letting us celebrate with you!!


Hey, anytime. 

Thanks everyone!! I feel special (sniff)...


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*  :banana :boogie :banana

Sorry, I'm late. I missed the post. ops

You ARE Special! :kiss


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Heh...

thanks GIJOE! Very kind of you.

My birthdays are like spaghetti, _ always _better on the second (...or third) day. (Not sure if that makes sense, but it seemed like an apt simile as I just finished a plate of day-3 spaghetti.) :b


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Well then.. in honor of more spaghetti left-overs...and you makin' it through another year...
Happy Belated Birthday!!! :hb


----------



## Daysy (Nov 12, 2003)

Tomorrow is my 30th birthday. I have been going through Interferon injections for a few months for skin cancer, all I want for my bday is that the cancer doesn't come back!


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Happy birthday! :yay I'll keep you in my prayers


----------

